# A great portable saw



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

I agree. It is a good benchtop saw. The Ridgid and Bosch are the tops in this category.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Ridgid table saw, and have been very satisfied with it. You'll love it.


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the same one. It throws a lot of dust and chips into your face if you don't take the dust collection off the underside of the saw…those of us that don't have sucking capability yet. Love the saw though.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Good point Murray. It also kicks up if the dust port gets blocked. The dust collection door is easy to remove.

Another bit of information that I recently received form Ridgid . . . The table coating is a powder paint/teflon mixture.


----------



## Hawgnutz (Mar 29, 2007)

Tyhis is one great little saw! I got one last spring (Jan 07) and promptly used it to cut a 3/4" dado in 1000 board feet of pine for a fence I built. It did this without a whimper or complaint, cut all the tips on the fence posts, and does fine work on my boxes. The side 45 degree bevel is not all the way to 45 degrees, but I clean that up with a router bit =];0)

Another good feature is the blade storage on the side. I can store 2 or 3 blades, with spacers between them and have them readily accessible. I keep my Glue Line Rip and a plywood blade on the side, along with the wrenches.

Plus it is cool to have a TS that you can toss in back of pickup and take to friend's house to help fix something!
Yee haw! Portability!

God Bless,
Hawg


----------

